# Mods/CC For ACNL



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

NO THIS IS NOT TALKING ABOUT DUPING, GLITCHES, OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. 


--

So you know how The Sims and tons of other games have custom content? What sort of things would you like to see?

I.e; Sims 2 was lacking cool hairstyles, so people made some more. Some furniture needed more options for recoloring, so people made more designs. 

It's probably not possible, but if it was, what kinds of things would you like to see???



It'd be funny to see someone make the 3D Maneuver Gear from Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan.) I'd probably like to see some wigs too.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd like to see custom PWPs.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'd like to see custom PWPs.



I wasn't even thinking about that. That'd be pretty sweet! Like more themed towns, like sweet towns or something like that. Cool. :3


----------



## radical6 (Sep 23, 2013)

-long hairstyles
-more pwps
-custom villagers? haha that be sweet
-custom dialogue!!!!!!!
-custom leggings/pants/skirts


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Sep 23, 2013)

I would like to be able to turn pwp's a different direction. Like the bench. I don't always want to face forward.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm, this is interesting. I'd like texture packs where the town grass, trees, and buildings look different like a sweets town


----------



## Azzie (Sep 23, 2013)

Long hair. XD And custom music.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 24, 2013)

Pretty much all that's already been said. Also, being able to choose different skin tones without having to get a tan, and better ways to grow back your grass if you have lots of grass wear, like Leif selling grass seed.


----------



## Touko (Sep 24, 2013)

Long hair (...not too long as if I'm Rapunzel)
Custom eyes


----------



## EniracY (Sep 24, 2013)

Definiely some sort of grass-regeneration seed/potion thing.

New shops


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 24, 2013)

Being able to customize full outfits. (i.e custom textures for pants, shoes, and accessories)  Maybe custom faces too?


----------



## MDK (Sep 24, 2013)

more intelligent villager AI, I think that they are lacking, one minute im selling them a violin, next minute they want to sell me a... violin


----------



## Triaged (Sep 24, 2013)

The ability to set zones that are "off-limits" to Nook Homes, so that villagers cannot build a house on the paths/trees you set. That, or the ability to designate plots of land specifically for homes.

On the topic of 3D Maneuver Gear, it'd be really interesting to see some "cosplay" outfits in the game aside from nintendo-based games. (Some other games have generic cosplays, and it's pretty great...!)


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 24, 2013)

An easier way to evict villagers you don't like would be nice. Also the ability to block off certain areas so homes can't be built - for example, Charlise used to live right in front of my town hall, and Bianca lives right behind it...
Also, like someone else said, it'd be nice to choose a skin tone at the beginning of the game, instead of having to rely on tanning if you'd like to not be pale.


----------



## Sonario648 (Jul 1, 2017)

Custom emotions and villager dialogue.


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd love rotating patterns, repainting the villagers houses and buildings in general, choosing what pavement you want around buildings, not just your house, also the option of no pavement at all so you can cover everything with patterns.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 2, 2017)

i think long hairstyles would be nice, and i would really like it if we could make custom designs for things to put into the water. i'd like to design lily pads or little toy boats to float in my river :')
doesn't that sound cute?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dang talk about a necro bump...but I'd probably say custom pwps would be great. There's only like three options, zen/modern/fairytale. That rules out a lot of other possibilities.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 2, 2017)

Long/more hairstyles, custom pwp's, new eyes, new mouths, height mods, more exterior designs for houses, fences, more bushes, honestly the list could go on forever lol.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 2, 2017)

I want to be able to customize the surfaces of different objects and buildings, like being able to draw textures or designs for furniture, PWPs, etc. or even furniture itself like in sims CCs.


----------



## ashubii (Jul 2, 2017)

Custom pwp's would be amazing. I saw a picture once of some fanmade image with a 'custom' pwp and it was utterly gorgeous. I can't find the picture now, though  It was like some form of fountain or tiered vase fountain.


----------

